# 95 golf sport need brakes..



## anextgli (Oct 5, 2005)

wondering what i should replace brakes with?? 
saw a couple different kits at mjm. 
and then checked ecs for braking parts. 

wondering what parts i should be buying, aside from pads and rotors. 
also wondering if its worth upgrading parts or just better off at autozone 

id like to put slotted and drilled rotors on but rather not spend 600 on brakes right now. 

any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

IF your car is street driven, and the brakes are working fine for you, why change parts if they aren't worn out? 

If the rotors have a wear lip on the inner or outer edge that's a fingernail or more deep, then both rotors on that end of the car need replacement. 

You're going to want to inspect the slide pin boots and replace them if they are cracked or torn, and clean and lubricate the slide pins with a disc brake lubricant or a synthetic disc brake grease. And inspect the parking brake cables for cracks or damage, replacing both is you see any damage even on only one. Parking brake barkes only cost about $15 each. 

If you're going for high mileage with minimal wear on the rotors and good street performanace,buy PBR/Axxis Deluxe Brake Pads. The current "advanced" version are reasonable price ceramic pads. 

If you want a more bite for a more agressive brake, and don't mind a little less service/mileage, look into PBR/Axxis Metalmaster Brake Pads. 

Drilled and slotted rotors crack, and offer little advantage over "plain" rotors (vented or solid) for street use, with the disadvantage of lower pad life. Stick to plain vented rotors for the front and plain solid rotors for the rear. 

You should be able to order new Meyle plated rotors (front and rear), plus new PBR/Axxis brake pads (front and rear) from europartsdirect.com for $200 or less (free ground shipping). 

Brake pads might be less money from rockauto.com, as they frequently have clearance or closeout brake pads bought up from manufacturer's and other retail sellers. Just be aware that rockauto.com charges for shipping, they have multiple warehouses, and charge a separate shipping charge for each warehouse they ship from. Closeout, clearance, and overstock items all ship from a warehouse in TX. You can usually get about six sets of brake pads shipped for a single $8 shipping charge from the TX warehouse. Sometimes they have had brake pads sets for as low as $6 a set (which is when I buy spares). TX warehouse has also had the power steering pressure hose for $10 at times. 

I have purchased premium rear brake rotors (beckarnley brand) from rockauto.com for $12 each before (they had standard quality beckarnley brake rotors for $6). The brake rotors were all made in Italy, and were mixed between three different manufacturers. They were also different thicknesses. I would not buy beckarnley brand brake rotors again, even for $6 each. 

Check the shipping charges on the screen to make sure that you are not getting parts from multiple warehouses before you finalize your order (rockauto website has full disclosure of where the parts would come come, and what you are paying for the part/s and shipping BEFORE you pay for the order (UNLIKE germanautoparts).


----------



## anextgli (Oct 5, 2005)

thanks for reply. 
its a daily driver. in need of brakes. i hear the rears, and the rotors look dated. so i figure i might as well do all 4 now and know thats done. 
just picked car up 3 weeks back. not sure of prior history. but know i need brakes. 
saw a kit at mjm for 2something that included front and back rotors and pads.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

If you're replacing the rear rotors, you will need wheel bearing kits, as the rear wheel bearings are pressed into the rear rotors. 

I would not recommend MJM, they seem to be having problems with shipping in a resonable period of time, and will poor customer service. 

You will also need a tool kit to retract the pistons in the rear calipers. You cannot use a c-clamp or vise as the pistons must be rotated as they are pushed in. Forcing the pistons in the wrong way will destroy the parking brake mechanisms which are designed to also adjust the brake pad clearance, requiring replacement of the rear calipers. 

Either borrow the rear brake service set from a auto parts store with a free tool loan program, or buy one from Harbor Freight (cost is about $40, or use a 20% Off Coupon from a Harbor Freight advertisement in the Sunday newspaper or a magazine).


----------



## anextgli (Oct 5, 2005)

thanks for heads up. 
guess ill keep looking. and yea, guess ill be headed to harbor frieght to get the tools needed for job. 
never done brakes,but should be able to handle it ok. 
the bearings and races, come as a kit?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

anextgli said:


> thanks for heads up.
> guess ill keep looking. and yea, guess ill be headed to harbor frieght to get the tools needed for job.
> never done brakes,but should be able to handle it ok.
> the bearings and races, come as a kit?


 Inner and outer wheel bearings are available separately. Wheel bearings include the mating race. 

When you replace a rotor, you need an inner wheel bearing with race, an outer wheel bearing with race, grease seal, cotter key, and grease cap. This what you should get when you order a wheel bearing kit. One wheel bearing kit required per rear rotor (or drum).


----------



## anextgli (Oct 5, 2005)

ok so i need 2 kits for rear. 
anything needed for fronts? 
any place that sells rotors should sell these kits correct?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

anextgli said:


> ok so i need 2 kits for rear.
> anything needed for fronts?
> any place that sells rotors should sell these kits correct?


 correct


----------

